# ? about Life-Like Sprint Cars



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, I have a question about the Life-Like Sprint Cars bodies that were available for a few years a while back. First part, what L.L. chassis did they use? And second, has anyone ever adapted those bodies to Tyco wide pan chassis ? In particular, I have an interest in trying to mount one to a Tyco U-Turn chassis. Which from the motor back, is pretty similar to the HP7 chassis, and the front part (although quite different)- can be whittled away a bit.
PS- does anyone have a used and abused LL Sprint Body they could sell me cheap- so I could do some R&D on the conversion ? TIA ~Ralph


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they used the T-chassis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aren't the chassis to body mounts on all the Life Like & AMRAC bodies identical?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, basically they are the same from Cox to Amrac to Rokar to Life-Like.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

(I know I've seen)

Does anyone have photos of some custom indy cars with Bronco wings, for great Outlaws!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess some may have already seen this one.










The more rare the body, the better the sprint car conversion.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ralph,

sent a pm.

Patrick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as with other threads involved with finding magical body mounts to fit one brand of body to another brand of chassis, if Rob Budano doesn't offer it on his site, you probably have to create your own.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jag Hobbies has them complete, new for $20.00


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Alpink, the reason I asked about which LL Chassis type, was not because of Chassis mounts. No, I knew that all three LL types use the same mounts. Why I wanted to know specifically, was because of clearance issues, as some have slimmer motors than others.
And thank all you guys for your responses, and thank YOU Patrick for the Trade in Progress


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Indy Converts*

BTW- I Do love your conversions- they are Sweet :thumbsup:
But I don't have Indy car bodies to start with, and don't those Indy Bodies use the Narrow tyco Chassis- not the WidePan?



NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess some may have already seen this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, they use the narrow chassis. I have some "General" mounts to convert wide bodies to Tyco wide pan.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, they use the narrow chassis. I have some "General" mounts to convert wide bodies to Tyco wide pan.


Rich, are you saying that you have mounts to convert LL wide bodies to Tyco WidePan ? What I was planning on doing, was just using two sided foam tape or velcro pads, which have worked well for me in the past. BTW- from the Specs I've pulled off of my existing LL "T" chassis, it looks like the U-Turn chassis conversion should fit pretty well. And after I get a body from Patrick, I do the conversion and keep you all posted with the results.
FYI- my general idea is, to built a Sprint car that LOOKS and DRIFTS LIKE A Sprint Car is SUPPOSED to in the corners, and doesn't otherwise run any faster than an average Good running T-Jet. Thats why I'm into converting to U-turn Chassis for my 1/64 scale Dirttrackers


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Update, I got a LL sprint car body today from Patrick, very cool. And now a few comments. I first must say that I was surprised by the size/scale of this LL Sprint car, I knew it wouldn't be 1/87, but it's also a bit Bigger than 1/64 Scale ! I mean the body could also be as BIG as 1/60 or 1/55 scale ? 
I tried a test fit of the body onto a tyco U-Turn chassis, and instantly found clearance issues, but not really too much from the width- which does seem compatible. My issues revolve around the front end which will be addressed.
But In general, I think these bodies are pretty cool looking- even if NOT truly "in scale" with either my 1/87 or 1/64 scale cars.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a pic of the Sprint Car body I got from Patrick. Pretty nice Tampos and paint scheme. Although it's fitted onto a "T" chassis in this pic, it will eventually be converted to run on a Tyco U-turn chassis, so this puppy can DRIFT like a Sprint Car Should !


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Interesting idea... one thing to point out is they are very wide and often have clearance issues on Tomy track.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Driftin' my life away*



LeeRoy98 said:


> Interesting idea... one thing to point out is they are very wide and often have clearance issues on Tomy track.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Well, I run the Brown(Dirt colored) Mattel/Tyco Track, and have never had any trouble running anything. No clearance issues from my 1/24 scale McGrath MX bikes, to my 1/64 U-turn powered Modifieds, and now this life Like Sprint 
Hell, sliding sideways with T-Jets and U-Turn Chassis cars is what got me back into the HO Cars, although I had been seriously racing(in my own League) my Jeremy McGrath Motorcycles (MX based-which I converted into Flattrack style) for 10 years....and those bikes are using a variant of the 440X2 chassis with a rear guide pin added- BUT, the Bikes themselves kick out sideways in the corners :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well, I run the Brown(Dirt colored) Mattel/Tyco Track, and have never had any trouble running anything. No clearance issues from my 1/24 scale McGrath MX bikes, to my 1/64 U-turn powered Modifieds, and now this life Like Sprint
> Hell, sliding sideways with T-Jets and U-Turn Chassis cars is what got me back into the HO Cars, although I had been seriously racing(in my own League) my Jeremy McGrath Motorcycles (MX based-which I converted into Flattrack style) for 10 years....and those bikes are using a variant of the 440X2 chassis with a rear guide pin added- BUT, the Bikes themselves kick out sideways in the corners :thumbsup:


The Tyco track has even lane spacing & the Tomy/AFX is a bit tighter between the lanes & a bit wider between tracks if you run a four or six lane track.
If you remove the side pipes (or shave them down) on the LL sprints they will clear each other.


----------

